
I ate the beating heart of a snake in Vietnam. What I did was wrong - JacobAldridge
http://matadornetwork.com/pulse/ate-beating-heart-live-snake-vietnam-heres-ill-never/
======
paristote
Looks like a tourist that didn't like something about Vietnam and is now
making a general case.

I've lived in Hanoi for 8 years so for anyone interested out there, I'll
clarify a few things:

\- I don't know exactly where this guy went, but there is indeed a "Snake
Village" near Hanoi, called Lệ Mật :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%E1%BB%87_M%E1%BA%ADt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%E1%BB%87_M%E1%BA%ADt)
Hanoi has expanded a lot since the beginning of the 20th century. Many
villages from that time are now part of a large city, but of course we still
call them villages for what they used to be. Compare old maps with new maps
and you'll see.

\- I've been to Le Mat a few times, although not recently. I've eaten the
heart a few times, and I've seen with my own eyes that there isn't just 1
place serving snake.

\- Sure Hanoi suburbs are not the sexiest place on earth: constructions all
over the place, dust, pollution, noise, etc. The traffic is awful at times,
like many other cities in the world I guess. That point is irrelevant to the
fact that this guy didn't like snake's heart.

Cheers.

PS: French here, pardon my english.

